# Non attacca!



## zipp404

Cerco una parafrasi di «attaccare» nel contesto sottostante.

*Contesto*

Dal primo fumetto Tex, «La mano rossa».  Una banda di fuorilegge sta inseguendo Tesah, una ragazza indiana.  La ragazza ha ripreso al capo della banda un oggetto prezioso che lui aveva tolto a suo padre (Orso Grigio, il sakem dei pawnee) dopo averlo fatto uccidere. Tex aiuta Tesah a nascondersi, e affronta *Coffin*, il capo dei sopraffattori.
_________​
*Coffin*: Tex Willer! Che diavolo...

*Tex*: Lascia dormire la tua pistola Coffin... e stesso consiglio ai tuoi degni amici!

*Coffin*: Ascolta, Tex! Non ho voglia di litigare con te, oggi! Sto inseguendo una indiana che mi ha rubato un...

*Tex*: Senti, senti .... la storia di un ladro derubato! Non attaca, Coffin!


_Grazie!_


----------



## Alec23k

zipp404 said:


> *Tex*: Lascia dormire la tua pistola Coffin... e stesso consiglio ai tuoi degni amici!
> 
> *Coffin*: Ascolta, Tex! Non ho voglia di litigare con te, oggi! Sto inseguendo una indiana che *m*i ha rubato un...
> 
> *Tex*: Senti, senti .... la storia di un ladro derubato! Non atta*c*ca, Coffin!
> 
> 
> _*Gra  zie !*_



Non sono certo di aver ben compreso la domanda, ma proviamo.

_Non attacca_ quindi _Non è convincente_ / _Non è credibile_ / _Non sta in piedi._


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Non me la bevo!
Quello che dici non è credibile!
E' una storia inverosimile!


----------



## ohbice

Non ci casco...
E tutti i suggerimenti già detti.
Il vocabolario Treccani dice ad esempio "Queste idee non attaccano, non trovano terreno propizio per mettere radici".


----------



## zipp404

Alec23k said:


> Non sono certo di aver ben compreso la domanda, ma proviamo.
> 
> _Non attacca_ quindi _Non è convincente_ / _Non è credibile_ / _Non sta in piedi._


Ciao,

hai compreso perfettamente la domanda.  Tante  grazie per l'aiuto.


----------



## zipp404

Grazie a tutti !


----------



## Armodio

Ciao, Zipp! Se vuoi un esempio d'uso "philadelphiano", ti riporto uno scambio di battute del visto, rivisto e stra-visto "Rocky". 
Il protagonista è al porto e procede al "recupero crediti", ovvero fa la caccia ai debitori che devono saldare i prestiti avuti. Uno di questi cerca di scappare dalle sue grinfie, Rocky lo agguanta e gli fa: ... _tu con me, inseguimento, non attacca*. Fuori i soldi!

*=_ho aggiunto le virgole per rispettare la cadenza del doppiaggio originale.


----------



## lorenzos

Curioso questo non attacca, potrebbe venire da *attaccare/appiccicare* -> mi scivola via, mi lascia indifferente, come da *attaccare/attecchire* -> "Se il terreno é ghiaccio, le piante non attaccano, perchè le radici nuove non nascono" (Agricoltura Toscana)


----------



## Armodio

La metafora mi sembra più la seconda: non attecchisce, non fa presa, non influenza, non  sortisce l'effetto sperato,  e così via.


----------



## lorenzos

Il fatto che si dica "Con me non attacca" mi farebbe invece propendere per la prima, ma quel "con me" cosa sarebbe?


----------



## lemure libero

Secondo voi è balzana l'ipotesi che "attaccare" sia inteso qui come: "partire; iniziare; cominciare"?


----------



## Armodio

lorenzos said:


> Il fatto che si dica "Con me non attacca" mi farebbe invece propendere per la prima, ma quel "con me" cosa sarebbe?



Ho riportato la battuta (cinematograficamente intesa) di Rocky nei confronti del debitore da lui appena accalappiato dopo un breve inseguimento.
Parafrasando sarebbe: _tu con me non la fai franca ricorrendo alla fuga. Ti agguanto comunque._


----------



## LightDrake

Ciao, 
Si può anche utilizzare _Non regge, Coffin! _


----------



## lorenzos

@Armodio scusa, mi sono spiegato male; intendo dire che quel con mi sembra incongruo, dovrebbe essere:  "su me non attacca" (si appiccica), "da me non attacca" (attecchisce).
Interessante l'ipotesi di @lemure libero "non attaccar briga con  me".


----------



## Mary49

@lorenzos  Secondo me il "con" significa "nei confronti di" / "verso":
con in "Sinonimi e Contrari"
*"b.* [per esprimere relazione: _pietoso c. gli animali_] ≈ nei confronti di, nei riguardi di, verso".
Si dice, ad esempio, "Non usare quel tono / Non alzare la voce con me!".


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> Il fatto che si dica "Con me non attacca" mi farebbe invece propendere per la prima, ma quel "con me" cosa sarebbe?


La frase mi sembra analoga a _Con me non funziona._
Anche se non c'è ''con me'', io intendo ''non attacca'' - analogamente ad Armodio al #9 - come ''non sortisce l'effetto sperato''.
Nel dialogo OP, la storia del ladro ''non ottiene l'effetto che tu speri'': insomma non funziona/non ha successo  come scusa.

Anche Treccani (alla voce attaccare, no.7): in senso figurato


> prendere piede,.... avere successo


----------



## lorenzos

Grazie @Mary49, grazie @bearded. Il significato di "non attacca" è chiarissimo, cercavo di capirne l'origine e pensavo potesse aiutare "con me non attacca", dove quel con non mi pare si combini né con appiccica né con attecchisce.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> quel con non mi pare si combini né con appiccica né con attecchisce


Mi sembra che quel ''con'' si adatti meglio ai significati traslati/figurati che a quelli letterali (sebbene, secondo me, ''con me non attecchisce'' potrebbe avere senso: con me = in mia compagnia/ nel mio ambiente/ a casa mia non attecchisce).
 Nel senso figurato di funzionare/avere successo quel ''con'' mi sembra perfetto: la scusa con me non funziona, non ha successo.


----------

